# Reverse headstock ibanez.



## Vince_48 (Feb 23, 2016)

I did a search for reverse headstock ibanez guitars and I can find one here and one there but j couldn't find any thread that seemed to be dedicated to them. I know I can't be the only person obsessed with the perfection that is the reverse headstock. Share your photos of reverse's, which one do you want, who ones have you had, why do you like them. 

I wasn't sure if this should be in standard guitars or seven string guitars considering This applies to both.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 23, 2016)

JBMs, PGMs, MTMs and XPTs to name a few..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 24, 2016)

Don't forget the RG5EX1, RG565, RG456, RGRT47, RGR1570 and RG3XXV.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Feb 24, 2016)

Got a RGR-550S. Really want to get another reversed headstock rg! Also need to get a better picture of it!

[URL=http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/Ranko14/media/20150606_110651_zpsjyvvvqmv.jpg.html]
 
[/URL]


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Feb 25, 2016)

I had this a while back (RGR521EX), but traded it toward a Les Paul. Played and sounded really nice, but I wanted the LP, so it became a casualty of my GAS.


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 25, 2016)

RGR570, RG527R, RGR1220...

Oh, and Power Series:


----------



## Jarmake (Feb 25, 2016)

Holy hell I want an RGR550S now. Soooooo pretty.


----------



## jeremyb (Feb 25, 2016)

I had a RGR08LTD, was killer


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 25, 2016)

NeubyWanKaneuby said:


> I had this a while back (RGR521EX), but traded it toward a Les Paul. Played and sounded really nice, but I wanted the LP, so it became a casualty of my GAS.



Im all for blank fretboards, but I really like that barbed wire treatment!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 25, 2016)

Also the Ibanez Falchion XF350


----------



## Stooge1996 (Feb 25, 2016)

Jarmake said:


> Holy hell I want an RGR550S now. Soooooo pretty.



It's such a pretty guitar, better when it has a HS pickguard and a blackhawk / cobra set in it! I've seen one in atlantic blue and that's the only other rgr550 ive seen


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## rifftrauma (Feb 25, 2016)

I really wish Ibanez would put out another prestige RG or RGA with two humbuckers and a reverse headstock, maybe a RGR1220 reissue?... I've thought several times about picking up one of the MTM's without the hideous inlay and shipping it off to Marty Bell to refinish it.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Feb 25, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Im all for blank fretboards, but I really like that barbed wire treatment!



The barbed wire is really what drew me in. I like inlays (tree of life is my favorite), so this one was a definite get. I should probably find another one. There's probably one or two on ebay or something.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Feb 25, 2016)

I have one of the cheaper Mick sigs, and it's got a reverse headstock. My favorite six string guitar by far. Nice weight, the neck is nice, and it's white with black painted binding.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Feb 25, 2016)

I do not recommend reverse headstocks on instruments without locking nuts.... If you are heavy handed and use low tunings, you will constantly be flat on the E/A strings.

Reverse headstocks LOOK great, and function fine on double locked guitars. They suck for hardtails though. There is a reasoning for the normal headstock orientation: Namely, the large strings with windings will pull loose in the nut and stay flat when you "chug".....


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 25, 2016)

^Shouldn't it be OK, as long as it's straight string pull and strings don't get stuck in the nut?


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 25, 2016)

We need an emoticon of Hendrix rolling his eyes.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Feb 25, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> I do not recommend reverse headstocks on instruments without locking nuts.... If you are heavy handed and use low tunings, you will constantly be flat on the E/A strings.
> 
> Reverse headstocks LOOK great, and function fine on double locked guitars. They suck for hardtails though. There is a reasoning for the normal headstock orientation: Namely, the large strings with windings will pull loose in the nut and stay flat when you "chug".....





I never had tuning problems with mine.


----------



## Pablo (Feb 26, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> I do not recommend reverse headstocks on instruments without locking nuts.... If you are heavy handed and use low tunings, you will constantly be flat on the E/A strings.
> 
> Reverse headstocks LOOK great, and function fine on double locked guitars. They suck for hardtails though. There is a reasoning for the normal headstock orientation: Namely, the large strings with windings will pull loose in the nut and stay flat when you "chug".....


Sounds to me like you are simply describing any guitar with a badly cut nut... or any non-double locking guitar. I've never had tuning issues with my reverse headstock guitars - and I can't see a logical reason why a reversed headstock should many any difference to tuning stability what so ever.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## ferret (Feb 26, 2016)

I've got an RGR421 ;/


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 26, 2016)

This is one of the earliest cases of GAS for a specific guitar I can recall having. Back in the days when nearly all of my favourite artists played Ibanez- Jari Maenpaa, Jani Liimatainen, Dragonforce, and John Petrucci in the 90's.

Actually picked it specifically for the reverse headstock. See, I found strat-shaped guitars REAL boring to look at (still kind of do) so, I figured if I was gonna buy one, I at least wanted the headstock flipped just so it wasn't TOO normal.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Feb 26, 2016)

My experience was with a 7 string Jackson hardtail. The string angle through the nut is far from straight on these guitars..... that certainly contributed.

It did sour me on reverse headstocks though. A standard headstock is very much like a "headless" for the first 2 strings. No slack. No chance for those windings to pull and stick.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 26, 2016)

Still waiting on the white Duncan to show up to finish the S540p2.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ps43203 (Feb 26, 2016)

Whoa I have NEVER seen an RGR-550S. What year is it? That is my spec, I have been looking for a reverse head maple board, 24 fretter, for YEARS. Are they common? I can't believe I have never seen one of these.


----------



## Ps43203 (Feb 26, 2016)

Stooge1996 said:


> Got a RGR-550S. Really want to get another reversed headstock rg! Also need to get a better picture of it!
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1049.photobucke...4/20150606_110651_zpsjyvvvqmv.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Was this a Japan only deal? I can't find squat on this model.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 26, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> I do not recommend reverse headstocks on instruments without locking nuts.... If you are heavy handed and use low tunings, you will constantly be flat on the E/A strings.
> 
> Reverse headstocks LOOK great, and function fine on double locked guitars. They suck for hardtails though. There is a reasoning for the normal headstock orientation: Namely, the large strings with windings will pull loose in the nut and stay flat when you "chug".....



Had no issues on any of the ones i've built.


----------



## weirdoku (Feb 26, 2016)

I've got a RGR321EX and a SRGEX2 both reverse headstocks.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Feb 26, 2016)

> Whoa I have NEVER seen an RGR-550S. What year is it? That is my spec, I have been looking for a reverse head maple board, 24 fretter, for YEARS. Are they common? I can't believe I have never seen one of these.



It's a 93 model and from what i've seen online i think these are far from common. I've reached out to ibanez australia and they could not come up with anything, the store in japan i bought it from couldnt give me more information then just the year it was made.



> Was this a Japan only deal? I can't find squat on this model



No clue! The only other one ive seen was on a indonesian classifieds and that one was in atlantic blue. I wish i could get more info on this guitar


----------



## slayer6699 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a XP300FX with a reverse headstock!


----------



## indreku (Feb 28, 2016)

I like few ibanezes(main reason they look fugly to me if they are not with reverse headstock) but there is this one limited one RGR08ltd that I would buy - 1 humbucker(SD blackout) reverse headstock and bit ugly inlay but it is a really simple and good metal machine


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 28, 2016)

Ps43203 said:


> Was this a Japan only deal? I can't find squat on this model.



It was Asian Market only, ordered by a dealer, so very few were made. 

I've never seen one in person, and I've handled pretty much every Ibanez built.


----------



## Kwirk (Feb 28, 2016)

I've posted this picture here several times before, but here it is again:





Sadly the only things I own in this picture now are the blue 565 and the Mesa cab.


----------



## Miek (Feb 28, 2016)

This thread makes my dick hard WALLET i meant WALLET


----------



## Valco (Feb 28, 2016)

My very old RG321EX which I made a new body for last year.


----------



## Ps43203 (Feb 28, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was Asian Market only, ordered by a dealer, so very few were made.
> 
> I've never seen one in person, and I've handled pretty much every Ibanez built.


Thanks for at least assuring me, I'll never get a hold of one, lol. I can't believe Ibanez does not understand we want this model sooo bad.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 29, 2016)

Ps43203 said:


> Thanks for at least assuring me, I'll never get a hold of one, lol. I can't believe Ibanez does not understand we want this model sooo bad.



They do understand - there's just not enough people who would buy that model to make it profitable.


----------



## tender_insanity (Mar 1, 2016)

The white RGR520D would be really nice


----------



## Stooge1996 (Mar 1, 2016)

Version 6 a member on here has a sick collection of MIJ RGR's


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 1, 2016)

This thread is reigniting PGM GAS, and no one's even posted one yet.


----------

